# 92 caprice wagon



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

I just bought a 92 caprice wagon. It came with 4x6's in the front doors and 6x9's in the rear decks. I want to go with 6.5" components up front and 7 or 8 inch drivers in the back. I'm hoping to keep it all behind the stock grills. Has anyone had any luck with this? I thought i'd ask before I started cutting. I can't find any prefab adapters anywhere.
Thanks very much in advance. :biggrin: 
Also, my original plan was to do the Kicker 6x9 mid-bass drivers in the back but I just found out they discontinued them awhile back, any leads on something similar?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

for the doors make a template the same as the door outline (once you remove stcok speaker and plastic stuff....with a 1/2" mdf adapter.....mount the 6.5"....if you need to cut the whole a lil bigger to fit a larger magnet...go for it.


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

I've done it on an Impala by taking the stock out, like K Gee mentioned, and I made a ring out of 3/4 mdf the outer part of the ring the same size as the outer diameter of the speaker. I didn't have to modify the metal in the door at all, the magnet on this speaker fit. and it all fit behind the stock door panel fine. 








I don't know much about the rear of the wagon, only the sedans.
DC


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

here is a pic of my wagon stero setup in a 1994 caprice classic wagon


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks for the help all! I was afraid the 3/4" would stick out too much and keep the skin from going back on. I'm going to try to wedge the MDF a little to aim the driver up a bit. I know some guys with a wood shop that should be able to help with that.

No word on a 6x9 mid-bass driver? I think I can make a thin 8" work with a little "persuasion".

Your wagon is fukin bad-asss leo! I'm gonna PM you about some wheel/tire combo questions if that's okay...
I love the sub setup, very clean. I bet your back window fucked up like mine just did, or it will eventually. I'm into the champagne too. Would paint mine that color but I saw one 30 min. from my house today that color. I'm gonna keep the single 10" in the left cavity though (can hide it completely when I close the little door) so I can still haul lumber and doors and shit till I finish redoing my house. Selling the everyday pickup now and my other truck has no bottom in the bed so.....
Leos, you have some regular 6x9's in the back?
Thanks again everybody, you saved me some time for sure!


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

yes i have 6x9 four ways in the back and in the front 6 1/2 three ways in the doors and a set of 6 1/2 in the back doors also good luck and thank u for the input on my wagon take care u can e-mail any time if u have questions later leo


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks man, I appreciate it.
I'll have plenty of questions as I finish building this thing. Mostly involving wheels and tires and I bet you are the most experienced person on the wagons that's actually willing to help me with that. thx
John


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

hit me up ill give u info on wheels and tires e-mail or im later good luck...leo


----------

